# Electric Leaf Blower



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok so I was reading up about the benefits of using one of the above for blowing water away rather than using Micro fibres after a wash to reduce swirl marks - anyone think a good idea or know as to whether the below could be what I'm after?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ryobi-ONE-18V-Gar ... 1e61b58b4c


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning leenx, i used to use a leaf blower, but ended up buying one of these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AEOLUS-TD-901-DOG ... 27b97c167b
i find it more powerful,than the leaf blower,plus the fact there are some heat settings on it,


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Morning leenx, i used to use a leaf blower, but ended up buying one of these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AEOLUS-TD-901-DOG ... 27b97c167b
> i find it more powerful,than the leaf blower,plus the fact there are some heat settings on it,


So it's a better deal - do you use it all ovr the car as opposed to micro fiber towels afterwards or both?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

what i do is wash the car with the 2 bucket method, then just use an open hose to sheet the water off the car, then i use ro water to rinse the car, (as the water in lincolnshire is full of limescale),then go over it with the blower, making sure i get all of the water out of the nooks and crannies, then just pat any water that as not been removed,

RO water, i buy from the local tropical fish shop,you can just leave it to dry on its own and it leaves no streaks,


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> what i do is wash the car with the 2 bucket method, then just use an open hose to sheet the water off the car, then i use ro water to rinse the car, (as the water in lincolnshire is full of limescale),then go over it with the blower, making sure i get all of the water out of the nooks and crannies, then just pat any water that as not been removed,
> 
> RO water, i buy from the local tropical fish shop,you can just leave it to dry on its own and it leaves no streaks,


RO water? where I live in MK I think it's also heavy limescale - how do you rinse? just chuck this stuff over with a bucket? Did you see that JunkMaster video on Detailingworld - he uses the hose and manages to get all the water off with a certain style - unbelievable!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry leenx, i use a watering can, a watering can full rinses mine, but i have a roadster so the roof does not get washed every time
if you car is protected properly the ro water will just run off very easily


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

leenx, if you are going to use ro water, ask for the plain water


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> leenx, if you are going to use ro water, ask for the plain water


Ok thanks, don't suppose you have a link? or is it just a pet shop that sells? what about these tablets you can buy that eliminate limescale, so fill a bucket of water or watering can and pop one in? or too high risk? sorry for all these questions, it's just I spent so long machine polishing I don't want to minimise risks of swirlies on my nice new paintwork!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Most tropical fish shops sell the ro water, salted ,plain, and i forget what the other type is, its 2.50 for 5 gallons in Lincoln
never used the tablets,so i cannot comment on them


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Most tropical fish shops sell the ro water, salted ,plain, and i forget what the other type is, its 2.50 for 5 gallons in Lincoln
> never used the tablets,so i cannot comment on them


Ok thanks Dave - I shall do some digging around!

Not long to go now until your TTS!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Half way there leenx, build week commences 18th April, so it looks like it will be here for the 1st June, cant wait


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Half way there leenx, build week commences 18th April, so it looks like it will be here for the 1st June, cant wait


I bet! Scuba Blue does really suit the TT!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

a few of the members on here posted some photos for myself when i was trying to choose between scuba blue and volcanic red, although the red is a nice colour,the blue looked the nicer in my opinion 
roll on June :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Lear blower in the first add dose not come with a battery or charger so not such a good price


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Lear blower in the first add dose not come with a battery or charger so not such a good price


I thought it was too expensive in the first place :lol: :lol:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Aldi are doing a small compressor why not use one of those, Ionic do a filter that connects in the hose line and provides pure water.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

steeve said:


> Aldi are doing a small compressor why not use one of those, Ionic do a filter that connects in the hose line and provides pure water.


Interesting - don't suppose you have any more info?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

leenx said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > Aldi are doing a small compressor why not use one of those, Ionic do a filter that connects in the hose line and provides pure water.
> ...


Info. is available on Aldi website, or it was last time I looked!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

MXS said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > steeve said:
> ...


Thanks - I'll take a peek!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

steeve said:


> ... Ionic do a filter that connects in the hose line and provides pure water.


I bought the Ionic system and it works a treat. I was astonished to be honest; not a mark anywhere. However, it cost £45 and only lasted 10 washes. I contacted Ionic for replacement crystals for the container and was told I couldn't get them and had to buy the system each time. Needless to say I didn't. I still have the spent cannister which only needs fresh crystals, if anyone knows where to get them. I suspect they are available by the sack full and not too expensive in bulk but where to get them!!

Joe


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thread revival I know but has anyone else had success using a rechargeable leaf blower or can recommend a particular product ?

Seen a makita 18 volt lithium ion battery powered blower which is only 20" long. Thought it would be good to rid the car of water round the mirror stalks (which keep dripping down the doors) , between the wings and bonnet and areas between the rear lights and brake light.

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/produ ... CGsQpiswAA


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Thread revival I know but has anyone else had success using a rechargeable leaf blower or can recommend a particular product ?
> 
> Seen a makita 18 volt lithium ion battery powered blower which is only 20" long. Thought it would be good to rid the car of water round the mirror stalks (which keep dripping down the doors) , between the wings and bonnet and areas between the rear lights and brake light.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/produ ... CGsQpiswAA


Not just 'thread revival' ... Epic Thread Revival lol ...

anyhoo ... that Makita is the updated version of the one I use and have done for a couple of years really (although I occasionally switch to using my compressor and air gun as its got a very targeted nozzle ideal for the nooks/crannies like mirror stalks etc...) and would def recommend it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Arr great..it's only because the mk2 has drippy areas that get on my t*ts and what with being black in the summer can be a bit of a nuisance. I normally wrap a microfiber cloth around the mirror stalks but thought the blower could work especially well around the rear lights and number plate areas.
Might get one try it out...after all I could still use it for what it was designed for :wink:


----------

